# B13 what B15 parts fit? will the axles?



## Learningdude (Jun 29, 2014)

I have b15 gxe 1.8L I will be junking soon. I am Getting an b13 1.6L in need of some love, axles and few other parts.

The b15 has a lot of new stuff does any one know what will fit the b13?

The main question tho:
It looks like the b15 sometimes uses the same part number for its axles as the b13. Will they fit? In need of cv joints.

I plan on junking the b15 I want to take off what is usable before i ship it off.

Thanks for the help.


----------

